# 900mile on Peddle Bike



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2015)

Ian Vincent T1 is peddling 900miles in Europe for NUC. Newcastle University NUC team. Good for him !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2015)

Its the "mhealth grand tour" 2015


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2015)

More details here:

http://www.mhealthtour.com/2015


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2015)

Well done to everyone involved


----------

